
Show HN: Hidemail.us – Temporary email redirects, easy - herbst
https://hidemail.us/
======
gus_massa
> _Emails do not get saved. No logs. 100% private on swiss servers_

I appreciate your effort to keep privacy, but I think it's more realistic
something like the old policy of
[http://www.mailinator.com](http://www.mailinator.com) privacy:

> _So if the government issued a subpeona to Mailinator to divulge emails or
> logs, you 'd rat me out? Holy crap, yes. I'm not going to jail for you, I
> have a boyish face and very (very) supple skin._

> _Here 's the short version- Mailinator/Outscheme/Paul does not
> keep/store/archive ANY emails in the system beyond the time that they live
> in the box normally. In other words, if I can get an email, that means you
> can too simply by checking the box. We have had law enforcement already
> approach us to retrieve emails - it simply can't be done. There is nothing
> to retrieve once the email is deleted._

~~~
ergot
I prefer to blackhole everything in a Zoho account with the catchall[1]
feature turned on, so I can just type random crap as the username when signing
up like:

asdferhgg@generic.domain

The trick is to keep that domain renewed for as long as you're alive so nobody
can take new ownership and pwn all your accounts as a result.

[1] [https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/catch-all-
setup....](https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/catch-all-setup.html)

~~~
herbst
I do that too! (hence the service this service is build on). I even have a
domain especially for stuff that is going to spam me.

Back when i was still a kid in school without access to a credit card i used a
lot such services as the one above. Especially forwarding ones, as i like to
have any details in my central inbox. I realize that the majority of the HN
crowd has found better solutions meanwhile ;)

------
herbst
Just a quick hack i build around ForwardMX (In ShowHN a few hours ago) as i
got bored after finally finishing that :)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13416966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13416966)

